
The Anatomy of a Large-Scale Hypertextual Web Search Engine (1997) - dcpdx
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html
======
gp2000
Google of the past has severe doubts about Google of the present:

 _...we expect that advertising funded search engines will be inherently
biased towards the advertisers and away from the needs of the consumers._

~~~
srcmap
Young Jedi felt the power of the dark side.

------
vayarajesh
> "There are two versions of this paper -- a longer full version and a shorter
> printed version. The full version is available on the web and the conference
> CD-ROM"

Does anyone have a link to the full version? I would love to read more in
detail.. it is so inspiring

I think after E=MC2 , The PageRank algorithm "PR(A) = (1-d) + d (PR(T1)/C(T1)
+ ... + PR(Tn)/C(Tn))" is the formula which changed the entire world..

~~~
sytelus
This version is actually the full version. The short version was designed for
printing out/conference while longer version is designed for hosting on web.

Also there is a book on the subject Google's PageRank and Beyond
[http://books.google.com/books?id=KsHTl_2Pfl8C](http://books.google.com/books?id=KsHTl_2Pfl8C)

Other interesting articles: THE $25,000,000,000∗ EIGENVECTOR [http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pd...](http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf)

How Google Finds Your Needle in the Web's Haystack
[http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-column/fcarc-
pagerank](http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-column/fcarc-pagerank)

The Google Pagerank Algorithm and How It Works
[http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~chazelle/courses/BIB/pagerank.h...](http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~chazelle/courses/BIB/pagerank.htm)

~~~
vayarajesh
Thanks!

------
trg2
Love this. The first sentence is still very telling:

 _In this paper, we present Google, a prototype of a large-scale search engine
which makes heavy use of the structure present in hypertext._

------
bulte-rs
I remember citing this article in my thesis and thinking "damn has it been 10
years already". I was 23 back then. :|

Thinking of the PageRank algorithm as a eigenvalue problem was one of the few
'things' that were a real eye opener for me and allowed me to actually connect
maths and computer science for these practical purposes.

------
hrish2006
"So we are optimistic that our centralized web search engine architecture will
improve in its ability to cover the pertinent text information over time and
that there is a bright future for search" Wow!

~~~
vayarajesh
Wow indeed!

------
extofer
I agree, the first statement was captivating. It's nostalgic and yet, a form
of forecasting in it's own right, what becomes future technology in this
architecture

------
qwerb
Reading this is like time travel.

